# Stops build on devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4



## goshanecr (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all! I'm trying to update the system with kde-4.6.1. I follow steps from /usr/ports/UPDATING, and redland, rasqal, soprano and virtuoso latest installed.

When I upgrade ports, that error appears:


```
-- Found PyQt4 version: 4.8.1
-- The version of PyQt found is too old. 4.8.2 or later is required.
-- Build PyKDE4... no
-- Build Kross Falcon... no

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- The following external packages were located on your system.
-- This installation will have the extra features provided by these packages.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
   * Qwt5 for Qt4 - Qwt5 libraries for Qt4
   * QScintilla2 - QScintilla2 libraries
   * Phonon - Phonon multimedia framework
   * QImageBlitz - QImageBlitz library
   * Soprano - Soprano libraries
   * Shared desktop ontologies - Support for the Nepomuk semantic desktop system
   * Nepomuk - Nepomuk libraries
   * kdepimlibs - KDE PIM libraries
   * Akonadi - Akonadi libraries
   * Okular - Okular libraries
   * libattica - LibAttica

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- Congratulations! All external packages have been found.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Configuring done
CMake Warning (dev) at generator/smokeapi/CMakeLists.txt:6 (add_executable):
  Policy CMP0003 should be set before this line.  Add code such as

    if(COMMAND cmake_policy)
      cmake_policy(SET CMP0003 NEW)
    endif(COMMAND cmake_policy)

  as early as possible but after the most recent call to
  cmake_minimum_required or cmake_policy(VERSION).  This warning appears
  because target "smokeapi" links to some libraries for which the linker must
  search:

    smokeqtcore

  and other libraries with known full path:

    /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4/work/kdebindings-4.6.1/generator/bin/libsmokebase.so.3.0.0
    /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so

  CMake is adding directories in the second list to the linker search path in
  case they are needed to find libraries from the first list (for backwards
  compatibility with CMake 2.4).  Set policy CMP0003 to OLD or NEW to enable
  or disable this behavior explicitly.  Run "cmake --help-policy CMP0003" for
  more information.
This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Generating done
CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_PolkitQt', specified manually, was not used during the generation.
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4/work/kdebindings-4.6.1
===>  Building for py26-kdebindings-kde-4.6.1
make: cannot open Makefile.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4.
```

I'm trying to add in make.conf

```
CFLAGS=-O2...... -Wno-error
```
 but this does not help.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2011)

goshanecr said:
			
		

> I'm try to add in make.conf CFLAGS=-O2...... -Wno-error, but this not helps.


Remove any and all CFLAGS from /etc/make.conf.


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 30, 2011)

How did you launch the upgrade process? I guess not with `# portmaster -a`, as PyQt4 is still at 4.8.1.
Anyway, it's all here:


```
-- Found PyQt4 version: 4.8.1
-- The version of PyQt found is too old. 4.8.2 or later is required.
-- Build PyKDE4... no
```

So, there is actually nothing to build. Upgrade everything in the right order from now on.


----------



## goshanecr (Mar 30, 2011)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> How did you launch the upgrade process? I guess not with `# portmaster -a`, as PyQt4 is still at 4.8.1.
> Anyway, it's all here:
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you are right, I don't use *portupgrade* for update, because after steps described in UPDATING:


```
20110324:
  AFFECTS: users of KDE SC 4
  AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

  KDE SC ports have been updated to 4.6.1. As usual a number of files were
  moved between packages, manual intervention into update procedure is
  required:

  # pkg_delete -f kdehier4\* kdebase-runtime-4\* kdebase-workspace-4\*
  # pkg_delete -f kdeedu-4\* kdeutils-4\*
  # portmaster -a
```

appears stale dependencies and my problem appears when I try to *pkgdb -F*


----------

